# Corsair EInzelteile - woher beziehen



## T6xic (4. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir vor einiger Zeit das Corsair Carbiden 175R RGB Gehäuse bestellt. Bin immer noch super zufrieden, suche aber nun nach einem Ersatz/Einzelteil Gehäuselüfter. Beim Corsair Support konnte man mir auch netterweise mit der entsprechenden Teilenummer + dem Link zum Shop helfen, nur stellte sich schnell heraus dass diese in Europa nur schwer zu bekommen sind (Carbide SPEC-DELTA RGB +12V RGB Fan, 120mm, 1300 RPM).

Nachfragen beim Mindfactory sowie CSV, ob diese denn bestellbar sind, wurde verneint. Daher nun meine Frage: Kennt jemand einen Importeur/FachhÃ¤ndler für Corsair, der mir dieses Teil beschaffen könnte? Es muss doch irgendwo zumindest eine Quelle für Ersatzteile auÃŸerhalb der USA geben oO

Schonmal danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## gaini (6. Juli 2019)

ich denke wenn dir crosair  den link von ausserhalb gegeben hat und die händler den speziellen lüfter nicht ran bekommen, dann wird es so auch nichts werden.
da bleibt entweder nur den lüfter zu importieren und die mehrkosten zu zahelen (weiss jetzt auch nie wie teuer es werden würde)
oder du nimmst einen andern lüfter von corsair. denke mal es geht auch um den 4pin anschluss für die rgb beleuchtung. da kannst du mal direckt nach fragen. frag da mal bei caseking, ist ein großer händler vieleicht können die was machen.

wenn du den tower auch noch nich so lange hast, versuch es über garantie laufen zu lassen. "denke mal dir ist einer defekt gegangen.


----------



## T6xic (24. Juli 2019)

Hi,
kurzes Update für alle die vor einem ähnlichen Problem stehen: Ersatzteile definitiv nur in der USA zu bekommen.
Gibt diverse Anbieter bei denen man sich eine Adresse in den Staaten anlegen, dorthin bestellen und nach DE weiterschicken lassen kann (myUS in diesem Fall da keine laufenden Kosten, gibt diverse andere).
Kosten: Lüfter 5USD + 10USD Versand + 15USD Weiterversand + 13€ Zoll und Steuer. Für das Geld gibts teilweise schon komplette Cases, war für mich aber eher Spielgeld um zu sehen ob solche Dienstleister serlös sind.
Bei teuren oder essentiellen Teilen vllt ganz spannend 

Viele Grüsse 
Fabian


----------

